# Network unreachable with development kernels

## kernja

I really want to try out the new development kernels but when I use any of them 

(2.5.67-2.5.73) my network card stops working. If I try to ping 192.168.0.1 it tells me

```
PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.0.2 ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4998ms

, pipe 3

```

I'm pretty sure all the modules are loaded, and the same configuration works fine under vanilla-sources.I use the 8139too driver, is this broken in devel kernels? Any ideas as to what the problem might be?

----------

## Crg

 *kernja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kernels? Any ideas as to what the problem might be?
> 
> 

 

What does "ifconfig" and "mii-tool eth0" show?

----------

## kernja

ifconfig:

```
eth0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:BD:08:D9:F1  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x2000 
```

mii-tool:

```
eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
```

dmesg doesn't seem to be spitting out any problems either. This problem started after I switched my motherboard to an Abit kd7, so my guess is it's something to do with that.

----------

## Crg

 *kernja wrote:*   

> ifconfig:
> 
> ```
> eth0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:BD:08:D9:F1  
> 
> ...

 

This doesn't show any packets transmitted.  Had there been no network activity ie pings etc on this machine when these commands were run?

----------

## kernja

[quote] This doesn't show any packets transmitted. Had there been no network activity ie pings etc on this machine when these commands were run? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah I had just booted to 2.5.73

 

----------

## Crg

 *kernja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah I had just booted to 2.5.73
> 
> 

 

When you run mii-tool with a working kernel does it report a different negotiated type ie 100baseTx-HD or something?

----------

## kernja

nope it's the exact same

----------

## handsomepete

What's your route (route -n) show?  It should be something like:

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.254.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

172.18.0.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         172.18.1.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Dependent on your config, of course.  There's should be at least three things in there, one of which being flagged UG for your default gateway.  If not, readd your gateway (route add -net blah blah) and search for problems related to that.

----------

## kernja

route -n looks right and is no different then when I run it with the vanilla-kernel. My out put from dmesg actually looks a little strange though

```
eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe0962000, 00:30:bd:08:d9:f1, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0:  Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00002000. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00002000.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00002000.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00002000.

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00002000. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00002000.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00002000.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00002000.

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.
```

----------

## eagle_cz

Im goin gto make someone happy 

i have acer Aspire 1600 with Realtek RT-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev16)

when i boot from LiveCd, i can setup up network and go ahead, because everything is fine

then i download and compile 2.4.20-r5 kernel and i got exactly same problem 

i can ping myself and nothing else, there is 0 transmited packets

ifconfig and routing table are both Ok .. (im playing with it about 4 hours)

then i boot again from liveCD and NIC working properly 

but no way to get this NIC working with R5 kernel

----------

## eagle_cz

ok something is outthere .... 

so modul 8139too from liveCD show (lsmod)

8139too 14152   (size or what ? )

from gentoo-r5 kernel it shows

8139too  16008

i checked source code in R5 and XFS-r2 , but in source code its same

and i have 1 more machine with 8139 and it run properly, but that one isnot onboard

NIC whitch cause me problem is onboard

----------

## handsomepete

For what it's worth, I had 8139too working with 2.5.69 and 2.5.70 (mm-sources) with an onboard nic (VIA chipset).  It's running a 2.4.21-ac kernel now, so I can't mess with it right now.  There are a couple mailing list posts about this (search google for 8139too plus the dmesg output).  You could always try acpi=off as a kernel boot parameter.

Dunno about the gentoo-sources stuff.  Sorry.

----------

## kernja

 *Quote:*   

> For what it's worth, I had 8139too working with 2.5.69 and 2.5.70 (mm-sources) with an onboard nic (VIA chipset). It's running a 2.4.21-ac kernel now, so I can't mess with it right now. There are a couple mailing list posts about this (search google for 8139too plus the dmesg output). You could always try acpi=off as a kernel boot parameter. 

 

Wow, acpi=off has it working. Thanks a lot, I'd been really frustrated by this for a long time. I can deal with no acpi so long as my ethernet works.

----------

## eagle_cz

i did try acpi=off , but i got "hda irq lost "

----------

## eagle_cz

ok noapic solved my problem

or compile kernel w/o apic 

but dont know how about SMP ... i will try it and post result

----------

